# Webserver mit Ethernet-Device verbinden



## Kris2015 (8. Jan 2015)

Hallo, 
bin der Kris und ganz neu hier  
Zum Thema, ich moechte einen Apache Tomcat 8 mit einem Ethernet-Terminal verbinden.
Das Terminal verfuegt ueber einen internen TCP-Server, der Kommandos in Form von Bytes  (siehe Bild im Anhang)  verarbeiten kann. 
Hatte mir vorgenommen zum Einstieg erstmal einen Piepton an meinem Terminal auszugeben. Wie gehe ich am Besten vor? Wie kann ich die Bytes mit den Kommandos senden? 
Ist es mit der Klasse "java.net.ServerSocket" zu realisieren?
Gibt es evtl. Tutorials, die sich mit meinem Thema in ähnlicher Form beschäftigen?
Stichwoerter zum Thema sind auch herzlich willkommen ,ich brauche nur einen Ansatz.
Ich benutze zum Programmieren Eclipse Luna Java EE.  
Ich bin wirklich Neuling auf dem Gebiet und manche Fragen klingen vielleicht ein bisschen  komisch , bitte verzeiht dieses.
Sollte das Thema hier falsch eingestellt sein, so bitte ich den Moderator es zu verschieben.
Viele Dank und viele Grüße


----------

